# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Bảy ngày đợi mong

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*
Anh hẹn em cuối tuần
Chờ anh nơi cuối phố
Biết anh thích màu trời
Em đã bồi hồi chọn màu áo xanh
Chiều thứ bảy người đi
Sao bóng anh chẳng thấy
Rồi nhẹ đôi gót hài
Chiều nghiêng bóng dài
Áo em dần phai

Sáng chủ nhật trời trong
Nhưng trong lòng dâng sóng
Chẳng thấy bóng anh sang
Nên thứ hai thu tàn
Nên thứ ba thu vàng
Mùa đông thứ tư sang

Qua thứ năm nhẹn ngào
Giận anh đêm thứ sáu
Quyết, em quyết dặn lòng
Không nói nửa lời, dù là ghét anh
Chiều thứ bảy mưa rơi
Ai bảo anh lại tới
Ai bảo anh xin lỗi
Ai bảo anh nhiều lời
Cho mắt em lệ rơi

----------

